# Photos From 2016 Los Angeles Pigeon Club Young Bird Show



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

2016 LAPC YB Show

Terry


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely birds! The third row right hand bird is what kind? Wish the show was close to where we live. Thank you for sharing the photos!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks, Terry

I haven't been to a pigeon show in 20 years, they just don't have much around here that I know of so I just love the ones you post. 
Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Terry. Beautiful birds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Third row, right hand side is an Indian Fantail or a Fantasy. Not sure which. Pretty sure that is Debbie Lay's bird.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*NPA Show Calendar*

Cwebster, the Calvalcade of Pigeons is in Fresno in November. Perhaps that is close enough for you to attend. Other shows across the country are listed here:

NPA 2016 Pigeon Show Calendar

Terry


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Terry, would love to go to the cavalcade of pigeons in Fresno. But I would have to wear my pink respirator mask...would people be upset?  love the fantail or fantasy bird. How about the sixth row far right bird? Lovely.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sixth row, far right is a Frillback. They are lovely!

Terry


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

And how about the fifth and six photos from the end? Such lovely birds,all of them.


----------

